# نكته + نكته= تدخل تضحك ((اجباري بقي )) ههههههههههههه



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]سألوا مصرى ليه المصريين بيحلفوا كتير؟*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] قال: طب و الله العظيم دى اشاعة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] قسما بالله ده افترى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] و المصحف ما صحيح [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] و عهد الله ده ظلم [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] و ربنا احنا مش كد




[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
امال هو بيعمل ايه كده 
ميرسى يا روزى​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه ده لسه بيسخن علي بال مايدخل في الموضوع ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2011)

يا موسهل الحال 
ربنا يوصله بالسلامه ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههه


يانب يا كوكو يانب


----------



## سور (27 فبراير 2011)

يا جماعة لازم نصدقه 
ده بيحلف انه مش بيحلف
اكيد صادق
حلوة قوى يا روزى ميرررسى ياقمر​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 فبراير 2011)

نكته جميلة


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

سور قال:


> يا جماعة لازم نصدقه
> 
> ده بيحلف انه مش بيحلف
> اكيد صادق
> ...


 

هههههههههه

انتي احلي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

jesus_heart قال:


> ,ههههههههههههه
> بجد نكت جامده موت


 

ميرسي خالص ليك


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> نكته جميلة


 

مرورك اجمل


نورت


----------



## نونوس14 (27 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*حلووووووووة*
*هم المصريين كده*
*نحن نختلف عن الاخرين*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه طبعا طبعا

نورتي حبيبتي


----------



## باسبوسا (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليكى .


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

العفو يا قمر


----------



## انريكي (28 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه

دا مش بيحلف ده بيسخن هههههههههههههههه

شكرا روزي

الرب يباركك


----------



## Nemo (28 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه خلاص انا كده صدقت انها اشاعة
هههههههههه ميرسى يا حبى


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> دا مش بيحلف ده بيسخن هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه اهااااا وده المطلوب

نورت يا انريكي


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههه خلاص انا كده صدقت انها اشاعة
> هههههههههه ميرسى يا حبى


 

هههههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

نورتي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههه*
*كله من وراكي يا روزي خليتيه يحلف هههه*
*مرسي للنكتة يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

اعمله ايه بس هههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
الراجل ده مش بيحلف خالص
ميرسى لك يا روزى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
روعه روعه روعه 
شكرااا​


----------



## باسبوسا (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا روزى على النكتة .


----------



## مريم12 (28 فبراير 2011)

*انتوا مكبرين الكلام اوى 
ده بيجمل الكلام
هههههههههههههههه

ميرررررررررسى يا روزى​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> الراجل ده مش بيحلف خالص
> ميرسى لك يا روزى
> *​




خالص خالص هههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> روعه روعه روعه
> شكرااا​



نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> شكرا روزى على النكتة .




ميرسي ليكي علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *انتوا مكبرين الكلام اوى
> ده بيجمل الكلام
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرررررررررسى يا روزى​*




ههههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي يا مريومه

نورتي


----------



## قمر الشام (2 مارس 2011)

*والله العظيم تلاتة حلوة...*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه

انتي احلي يا قمر


----------



## هالة الحب (26 أبريل 2011)

حلوة بس انت احلى


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2011)

تسلميلي يا قمر

ربنا يخليكي ليا


----------



## مريم12 (30 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههه*
*الراجل يكذب يعنى *
*هههههههه*

*ميرررسى روزى*
*تسلم ايدك يا سكرة*​


----------



## هالة الحب (16 مايو 2011)

حاجة عجيبه فعلا


----------



## تويا2 (21 مايو 2011)

بغض النظر عن موافقي علي انه بيحلف في كل كلامه
لكن علي فكره
فيه كتير من المصريين مش كدددددددددددده خااااالص


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *الراجل يكذب يعنى *
> *هههههههه*
> 
> ...




تسلمي يا قمر

ميرسي ليكي


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> حاجة عجيبه فعلا




شكرا يا هاله علي مرورك


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

تويا2 قال:


> بغض النظر عن موافقي علي انه بيحلف في كل كلامه
> لكن علي فكره
> فيه كتير من المصريين مش كدددددددددددده خااااالص




محدش قال ان الكل بيحلف اكيد في وفي

ودي مجرد نكته مش اكتر


----------

